# wheat+pils what hops would you use from this house list?(dry h)



## droid (6/12/14)

bit like a choose your own adventure here

dry hopping:

20ltrs wheat into 4 x 5ltr glass <edit> should mention, no late additions were put in either

20ltrs pilsner into 4 x 5ltr glass

from the house list (mostly for pales but that's the way the cookie crumbles eh)

Amarillo
Cascade
Citra
Galaxy
Ella
Summit
Sylva
Tettnanger
Vic Secret
Williamette

if I don't end up splitting 4 that's ok


----------



## Linford (6/12/14)

Citra and cascade in the Pilsner.

Rgds

Linford


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/14)

Cascade


----------



## Weizguy (6/12/14)

wheat beer - depends which yeast will be fermenting. American ale yeast - use Cascade Amarillo or Willamette, maybe even Citra, but only up to 20 IBU
German wheat beer - use the Tett.

Pils - I'd recommend a light flavoured hop, so that means Tettnanger to me, but may extend to cascade or Amarillo


----------



## manticle (6/12/14)

What are you wanting to achieve? Normally I wouldn't dry hop either pils or hefe but it depends on your expectations.
How trad/historical/whatever are they?


----------



## droid (6/12/14)

> Cascade


in the?




> wheat beer - depends which yeast will be fermenting. American ale yeast - use Cascade Amarillo or Willamette, maybe even Citra, but only up to 20 IBU
> German wheat beer - use the Tett.
> 
> Pils - I'd recommend a light flavoured hop, so that means Tettnanger to me, but may extend to cascade or Amarillo


omg referring to notes...

the wheat has the safwheat pink, this was a plain black rock lme unhopped brew with some hops in the booster pack thingo, with dext and ldme, a fast brew to get in for Christmas swilling and get me momentarily away from bitter and strong pale ale...its non descript at the mo

the pils was 2 Ag batches mixed, 5kg of pilsner malt and 250gm of carapils, wyeast 2278, to get 22ltrs for Christmas, I can only do 15ltrs max at one time, so I just did 2 x 10ltrs I did ask the question before doing it but I don't think anyone answered - about mixing two brews, temps, yeast pitching etc - I now think I racked it too soon to glass

I used ella for bittering and some tettnang at 20 out (new at AG btw)




> What are you wanting to achieve? Normally I wouldn't dry hop either pils or hefe but it depends on your expectations.
> How trad/historical/whatever are they?


it was a knee jerk reaction to get away from the strong and high hopped ales dominating the beerscape here, hopefully the response above helps

thanks for the replies - hoping you guys can get me through this with some nice brews - it's not my thang


----------



## Linford (6/12/14)

One of my crowd pleaser house ales is Pilsner and wheat with citra to 20 IBU and citra and cascade @ 0.5 gm each per litre dry hop. Real easy 12-15 pots session beer if I can get enough in before the blokes that aren't into "homebrew" demolish it.


----------



## droid (6/12/14)

to ad; sweetish and florally would be nice and was the idea

2 brews and 8 profiles would hopefully bring out a couple of standouts for the future


----------



## droid (6/12/14)

> One of my crowd pleaser house ales is Pilsner and wheat with citra to 20 IBU and citra and cascade @ 0.5 gm each per litre dry hop. Real easy 12-15 pots session beer if I can get enough in before the blokes that aren't into "homebrew" demolish it.


hmmn good good

where's the surfcoast (for a WA person living in the lakes disctrict) Merimbula and up?


----------



## droid (6/12/14)

> One of my crowd pleaser house ales is Pilsner and wheat with citra to 20 IBU and citra and cascade @ 0.5 gm each per litre dry hop. Real easy 12-15 pots session beer if I can get enough in before the blokes that aren't into "homebrew" demolish it.


angon a minute...are you suggesting I mix these two suckers into a goliath batch of something or other? - well lets talk crazy here


----------



## Linford (6/12/14)

Nah bloke and yes. In a 21 ltr batch I chuck in 10 each of citra and cascade in the dry hop. More if it's for me and not me piss hammering mates.

Surf coast VIC. 

Rgds

Linford


----------



## Linford (6/12/14)

Torquool


----------



## Linford (6/12/14)

That's in a 90% Pilsner 10% wheat grain bill.


----------



## boybrewer (6/12/14)

I'm with Linford . My house ale is 60% wheat , 40% pils , POR hops bittering and Citra at 5min with 50gm Citra dry hop and US-05 yeast mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## droid (7/12/14)

right! well thanks for the replies, very interesting

thinking since both are light on any aroma that it couldn't hurt to mix 5ltrs from each giving me a 10ltr batch out of 40ltrs that's 50% wheat 50% pils, then cut that into two 5's with 5 to 7.5gms of cascade in one and citra in the other?

could also do two more 5ltr splits with a 70/30 ratio, ie 70% pils and 30% wheat and a 30% pils and 70% wheat - dang!

still got 10 ltrs of each left for some "normal" additions on their own


----------



## droid (7/12/14)

just thinking would the yeasts (safwheat and the 2278 wyyeast) not combine/taste weird?


----------

